# Poland Spring Water



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

My PH in my tank has always been high as a result of my local tap and a mistake I made with the substrate. I changed the substrate and I have tried using peat with some success. However, I recently tested Poland Spring Water and the PH was about 6.4. Can I use Poland Spring Water to gradually bring down my PH? I really am trying to avoid using PH Down chemicals. I have a 29gal with a black rhom.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Wont that be damn expensive?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I think you can use ro water. Don H would know for sure.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

the best thing to lower your ph is a big old piece of driftwood. plus it looks cool


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Wont that be damn expensive?


I just did a 24% water change with Poland Spring Water, about 7gals. of a 29gal tank. The PH went from 7.2 to 6.8, worked perfect. Total cost $5.00. I think I can handle that. I like the way driftwood looks in a tank but I don't like offering hiding places for my piranhas, keeps them bold.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If you can, check the KH of the spring water also. I am not familiar with that brand, but many brands of bottled water get filtered and run through a commercial R/O unit before it gets bottled. If this is the case, then it has no KH and doing water changes without reconstituting it will ultimately lead to a pH crash.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

DonH said:


> If you can, check the KH of the spring water also. I am not familiar with that brand, but many brands of bottled water get filtered and run through a commercial R/O unit before it gets bottled. If this is the case, then it has no KH and doing water changes without reconstituting it will ultimately lead to a pH crash.


 Well, I'm going to have wing it cause I don't have a way of testing the KH. So far it seems that it has worked. I appreciate your help and thanks for the tips.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

stuffing peat moss in the filters works great also


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

DonH said:


> If you can, check the KH of the spring water also. I am not familiar with that brand, but many brands of bottled water get filtered and run through a commercial R/O unit before it gets bottled. If this is the case, then it has no KH and doing water changes without reconstituting it will ultimately lead to a pH crash.


 DonH, I have to hand it to you, you know your stuff. The PH went back to 7.2 like I didnt even do anything. So I guess the distilled water is the way to go huh?


----------

